# When I Go To The Army.... 😔



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok I have a question for anyone who is in the military and has a dog. How did you feel with out your dog? And what were his actions when you returned? Did your dog forgot what you've trained it? Thanks ahead of time this is a big concern for me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well why would you get a dog that you are leaving? I would rehome the dog and not expect to have it when you return isnt it a few years you will be enlisted? COuld be just me, but unless you have a wife and kids and stuff, why get a dog just to leave it?

As far as training the dog will probably forget your style and go with the new humans style, but will be able to adapt easily if need be. just like a shelter or rescue dog can adapt to what they have IMO


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Being prior service myself, my question is why the hell you wanna join the army? Especially with all the govt. crap going on...


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Being prior service myself, my question is why the hell you wanna join the army? Especially with all the govt. crap going on...


Always planned on it and the Gov't will be up again one day


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ames said:


> well why would you get a dog that you are leaving? I would rehome the dog and not expect to have it when you return isnt it a few years you will be enlisted? COuld be just me, but unless you have a wife and kids and stuff, why get a dog just to leave it?
> 
> As far as training the dog will probably forget your style and go with the new humans style, but will be able to adapt easily if need be. just like a shelter or rescue dog can adapt to what they have IMO


Why would I rehome him? It's just basic training I'll be gone for two months and Bentley loves my girlfriend so no I'm rejoining anyone that's out of the window


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

You don't know much about the army do you?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My brother had to rehome his dog while he was on base because "bull breeds" aren't allowed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> You don't know much about the army do you?


Obviously not.....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Youre only joining for 2 months. I have never heard of that sorry. I always thought you had to be deployed afterwards. Or are you joining the army reserves? Sorry if I misunderstood. I was just meaning it would be hard to expect anyone not to form a bond over a few years and then expect your dog and the person watching your pup not to have bonded. I it's your girlfriend I would just make sure you guys are on the same page training before you go so it won't be an issue.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ames said:


> Youre only joining for 2 months. I have never heard of that sorry. I always thought you had to be deployed afterwards. Or are you joining the army reserves? Sorry if I misunderstood. I was just meaning it would be hard to expect anyone not to form a bond over a few years and then expect your dog and the person watching your pup not to have bonded. I it's your girlfriend I would just make sure you guys are on the same page training before you go so it won't be an issue.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Nooooo... I'm joining for 4 years I know a lot about the army my dad and grandfather served 10 years a piece. My recruiter said it's ok to keep my dog and I know how our living situation will be... I was more so asking about how he will act when I come back, but you guys say I know nothing about the army. Don't know how so if I go to the office twice a week for pre training.... I just won't ask you guys anymore questions. Thanks for the help but the uncalled for comments were unwanted.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Nooooo... I'm joining for 4 years I know a lot about the army my dad and grandfather served 10 years a piece. My recruiter said it's ok to keep my dog and I know how our living situation will be... I was more so asking about how he will act when I come back, but you guys say I know nothing about the army. Don't know how so if I go to the office twice a week for pre training.... I just won't ask you guys anymore questions. Thanks for the help but the uncalled for comments were unwanted.


Quit being so soft. Your talking out ur rear and getting called on it. Thats YOUR FAULT. And you will not go to basic and go home 2 month later (I know 100% for a fact that wont happen and no recruiter told you you would. Basic is followed directly by advance schooling and job training). You may come back for a week or 3 but you aint sitting at the crib smoking blunts with ur dog after 2 months. Toughen up and get used to being called on typing what others deem as bs.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Quit being so soft. Your talking out ur rear and getting called on it. Thats YOUR FAULT. And you will not go to basic and go home 2 month later (I know 100% for a fact that wont happen and no recruiter told you you would. Basic is followed directly by advance schooling and job training). You may come back for a week or 3 but you aint sitting at the crib smoking blunts with ur dog after 2 months. Toughen up and get used to being called on typing what others deem as bs.


What are you talking about? Just ok.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

I wish you would read the post first before jumping in to saying i don't know anything about the military... I know basic is just two months and I'll be deployed a week or so afterwards, but I was mainly asking how you guys dog reacted when they seen you again. I didn't say I knew everything about the army, I haven't served one day yet. I just asked a question and it was taken to wrong I guess because you guys feel I'm "soft" "stupid" etc. it's whatever. I asked a question about my pup not me.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Quit being so soft. Your talking out ur rear and getting called on it. Thats YOUR FAULT. And you will not go to basic and go home 2 month later (I know 100% for a fact that wont happen and no recruiter told you you would. Basic is followed directly by advance schooling and job training). You may come back for a week or 3 but you aint sitting at the crib smoking blunts with ur dog after 2 months. Toughen up and get used to being called on typing what others deem as bs.


Oh yeah and I don't get my dog high I don't feel the need.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I wish you would read the post first before jumping in to saying i don't know anything about the military... I know basic is just two months and I'll be deployed a week or so afterwards, but I was mainly asking how you guys dog reacted when they seen you again. I didn't say I knew everything about the army, I haven't served one day yet. I just asked a question and it was taken to wrong I guess because you guys feel I'm "soft" "stupid" etc. it's whatever. I asked a question about my pup not me.


You didnt say you knew everything. You said you know a lot though. But, its pretty clear you dont from your last post. So, 2 months for basic then you got a week after? Then your done? Lol. Thats a sweet gig bro. Don't even know why your concerned about your dog then. He wont even know you left. :hammer:


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> You didnt say you knew everything. You said you know a lot though. But, its pretty clear you dont from your last post. So, 2 months for basic then you got a week after? Then your done? Lol. Thats a sweet gig bro. Don't even know why your concerned about your dog then. He wont even know you left. :hammer:


When did I say I would be done? I'll be done with boot camp I know I still have to serve for the time I sign in which I'm signing for 4 years. So Your sarcasm is unwanted and pointless.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Why would I rehome him? It's just basic training *I'll be gone for two months* and Bentley loves my girlfriend so no I'm rejoining anyone that's out of the window


So which is it?


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> So which is it?


It's the same thing I just said " it's just BASIC TRAINING I'll only be gone for TWO MONTHS" I didn't say ill serve my time in the army for two months.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> It's the same thing I just said " it's just BASIC TRAINING I'll only be gone for TWO MONTHS" I didn't say ill serve my time in the army for two months.


And a few of us say thats bs. Thats not how it works.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> And a few of us say thats bs. Thats not how it works.


Ok then you obviously don't get my point. I'm just gonna delete my profile and leave it at that. You guys don't have to worry about me or my dog on your site anymore.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Ok then you obviously don't get my point. I'm just gonna delete my profile and leave it at that. You guys don't have to worry about me or my dog on your site anymore.


Alright buddy. I'm guessing your taking my tone as trying to pick on you. I'm really not. I understand it seems like that. So, I apologize. But, if you were told your only going to gone for 2 months and then back at home with your dog and gf. You've been lied to. So, for you, your gf, and your dogs sake, you should figure that out before anything.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Alright buddy. I'm guessing your taking my tone as trying to pick on you. I'm really not. I understand it seems like that. So, I apologize. But, if you were told your only going to gone for 2 months and then back at home with your dog and gf. You've been lied to. So, for you, your gf, and your dogs sake, you should figure that out before anything.


I was told I'll be deployed a week or two after I return from basic. And since I'm having a wedding when I return from BT I'll have a extra week. I know I'm not going to sit at home and do nothing that would be pointless to join.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

No need to keep answering some thing that you already have TREY. Coney go back and re read the kids posts...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay.. I don't know much about the Army, but I was in the Air Force. With all the new regs since I was on AD (Active Duty), I'm not too sure about much anymore since I've been out for 11 yrs.. However, you're saying you will go to basic training for 2 months, and then have a week of leave (vacation), and then go off to your next assignment? I'm pretty sure you would go through BMT, then your Technical Training (to learn the job you'll be doing when assigned to a regular base), and then you'll be offered the chance to take leave. Depending on the field you go into, be it personnel, military police, etc.. the amount of time for training varies. My job in the USAF took 8 wks, so I was gone 14 wks before I got to take leave (6 wks in BMT, 8 wks in Tech School), then I took 1 wk of leave, and went on to my PDS (Permanent Duty Station) where I served for 2 yrs before being Honorably Discharged, and remaining on RAS (Reserve Active Status for another 6 yrs, while still being a spouse to an AD airman who is now a TSgt or E-6, and my ex-husband). 

Provided you and your girlfriend don't have separation issues due to the distance (you've heard all about Jody, right!?), or issues regarding training style when it comes to the dog... your dog will remember you just fine, and no he won't forget the commands, as long as she stays on top of his training. 

Best of luck to you in your endeavors, and God Speed during your service.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay.. I don't know much about the Army, but I was in the Air Force. With all the new regs since I was on AD (Active Duty), I'm not too sure about much anymore since I've been out for 11 yrs.. However, you're saying you will go to basic training for 2 months, and then have a week of leave (vacation), and then go off to your next assignment? I'm pretty sure you would go through BMT, then your Technical Training (to learn the job you'll be doing when assigned to a regular base), and then you'll be offered the chance to take leave. Depending on the field you go into, be it personnel, military police, etc.. the amount of time for training varies. My job in the USAF took 8 wks, so I was gone 14 wks before I got to take leave (6 wks in BMT, 8 wks in Tech School), then I took 1 wk of leave, and went on to my PDS (Permanent Duty Station) where I served for 2 yrs before being Honorably Discharged, and remaining on RAS (Reserve Active Status for another 6 yrs, while still being a spouse to an AD airman who is now a TSgt or E-6, and my ex-husband).
> 
> Provided you and your girlfriend don't have separation issues due to the distance (you've heard all about Jody, right!?), or issues regarding training style when it comes to the dog... your dog will remember you just fine, and no he won't forget the commands, as long as she stays on top of his training.
> 
> Best of luck to you in your endeavors, and God Speed during your service.


THIS WAS THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!! I was clueless about the Tech Training, and you answered everything I asked. Thank you so much and thanks for wishing me luck.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> THIS WAS THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!! I was clueless about the Tech Training, and you answered everything I asked. Thank you so much and thanks for wishing me luck.


You're very welcome, and glad I could be of some assistance. To my knowledge, there are very few members here who have actually served, and the ones who have, for one reason or another, don't stick around (probably due to deployments, PCS, etc.) so I'm glad I was able to be of assistance. I hope you stick around, you seem like a good kid, and eager to learn and most importantly, open-minded. We need more of your kind around here to help this forum be more diverse.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

thaladypit said:


> you're very welcome, and glad i could be of some assistance. To my knowledge, there are very few members here who have actually served, and the ones who have, for one reason or another, don't stick around (probably due to deployments, pcs, etc.) so i'm glad i was able to be of assistance. I hope you stick around, you seem like a good kid, and eager to learn and most importantly, open-minded. We need more of your kind around here to help this forum be more diverse.


☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Cliff notes? I refuse to read all that garbage! 

What is your mos going to be? Because after basic you might get a week tops and you ain't going home bud.. 

Over all expect you training to be 4 months minimum... Then to might get two weeks to go home AND THEN your ass is getting shipped off to somewhere that's not guaranteed to you for a fact. 

Once you arrive there you will promptly be assigned a room to where NO pets will be allowed of any kind. Eventually you will be shipped off overseas in which you'll have about a year of dwelling before gettin out unless you re up...

YOUR ONLY HOPE TO SEE BENTLY MORE THEN TWO WEEKS AT A TIME ROUGHLY EVERY SIX MONTHS IS TO MARRY THAT LITTLE PRINCESS OF YOURS AND GET A HOUSE OFF BASE.

Don't mean to be a dick, but that's the facts.

Let me add I've been out of the army for less then 2 years. You do have one other option tho... Once ou get in good (IF you get in good) with your peers, you may be able to convince a fellow married soldier to keep him at their house for a little rent. But for some reason I feel you are going to bu a lot of heads in the army. You may wan to look into the Air Force...


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Cliff notes? I refuse to read all that garbage!
> 
> What is your mos going to be? Because after basic you might get a week tops and you ain't going home bud..
> 
> ...


Mind you basic is 10 weeks itself, THEN you start MOS. Sorry not going to sugar coat this for the fella. Either he's being lied to, or he's lying. Fastmoneytrey's info is simply not correct.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Cliff notes? I refuse to read all that garbage!
> 
> What is your mos going to be? Because after basic you might get a week tops and you ain't going home bud..
> 
> ...


Your not being a dick your keeping it real! I really appreciate your info.

And the MOS I chose was Motor Transport and that's a front line job, but I still have time to choose so my mind isn't set yet.. One question I have is IT specialist training a bad idea because of the odds of me actually having that type of job..

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Your not being a dick your keeping it real! I really appreciate your info.
> 
> And the MOS I chose was Motor Transport and that's a front line job, but I still have time to choose so my mind isn't set yet.. One question I have is IT specialist training a bad idea because of the odds of me actually having that type of job..
> 
> Thanks ahead of time


Thats an additional 7 weeks. On top of the 10 weeks in basic. My only point with all this is, I hope you understand you will not be home in anytime close to 2 months.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Thats an additional 7 weeks. On top of the 10 weeks in basic. My only point with all this is, I hope you understand you will not be home in anytime close to 2 months.


Oh yeah I knew I won't be at home much.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Oh yeah I knew I won't be at home much.


 Yeah? Well a few other things you might consider , don't believe a damned word *ANY* recruiter for *ANY* branch tells ya.

Don't let them fill your head full of glory bullshit , and when they run that " But you're a PATRIOT aren't ya son?" crap on you ignore it.

Choose a M.O.S. that will get you somewhere afterwards , that carries a skillset applicable to civilian life. There's not much call for demo skills or longrange skills in civilian life.

And there are a couple of other old geezers here who will tell you exactly the same thing should they decide to speak up.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Oh yeah I knew I won't be at home much.


I'm talking about from the time you start basic. It will be longer than 2 months. 10 weeks it takes for basic. Thats longer than 2 months in itself. Then the MOS your looking at is another 7. Then... there is some more. Quite a bit.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> I'm talking about from the time you start basic. It will be longer than 2 months. 10 weeks it takes for basic. Thats longer than 2 months in itself. Then the MOS your looking at is another 7. Then... there is some more. Quite a bit.


Yeah I figured... It would be some more ill just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Yeah? Well a few other things you might consider , don't believe a damned word *ANY* recruiter for *ANY* branch tells ya.
> 
> Don't let them fill your head full of glory bullshit , and when they run that " But you're a PATRIOT aren't ya son?" crap on you ignore it.
> 
> ...


Exactly what he said trey, get a job that will benefit you on the outside. And motor transport isnt front line. You want front line go medic, scout or infantry.. It may sound funny but the nursing program or medic is a damned good choice.

Another tip, when your picking out your job don't settle for something you don't want. If they tell you you can't have the job you want, walk out and go back another day. They will tell you stuff is t available just to get you into somethjng they need more. They are just sales men and dirty ones at that.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

#1 I never said u got ur dog high
#2 I said the EXACT same thing as lady oit just not drwan out in crayon
#3 its common sense you wonr be spending muxh time with the dog (especially at first or if deployed)

I wouldve waited til I had all my training ans a couple years in to get my dog. But that's just me. 



Wtf is a "Jody"?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> #1 I never said u got ur dog high
> #2 I said the EXACT same thing as lady oit just not drwan out in crayon
> #3 its common sense you wonr be spending muxh time with the dog (especially at first or if deployed)
> 
> ...


LMAO! Ever seen Full Metal Jacket? Or any other military oriented movie? Jody's the one always screwin your lady (or man) while you're gone in the service.

Trey, as was previously suggested, make sure to choose a job that will be beneficial on the outside, as well. Like my ex-husband, he's a BMET (Bio-Medical Equipment Technician), and on the outside, that's a roughly $200k a year job, depending on the company you work for. My AFSC (MOS in Army terms) was Personnel (I processed PCS/TDY orders, ran weight management program for my unit, worked directly under the Squadron Commander, my main job was Accountability. I was responsible for knowing where everyone in my unit was at all times, over 200 student and permanent pilots, as well as about 15 enlisted members).

Question... have you taken your ASVAB (Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery) yet? Do you know where your scores show you'll be best suited? You may have limited options as far as job placement depending on those scores.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Cliff notes? I refuse to read all that garbage!
> 
> What is your mos going to be? Because after basic you might get a week tops and you ain't going home bud..
> 
> ...


Hey! The real Air Force ain't no walk in the park either. Our guys/gals go front line too, and stateside assignments ain't always easy either.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Hey! The real Air Force ain't no walk in the park either. Our guys/gals go front line too, and stateside assignments ain't always easy either.


Sadly couldn't join the Air Force Because I have a tattoo... My Air Force JROTC teacher tried so had for me, but no waiver could be passed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> LMAO! Ever seen Full Metal Jacket? Or any other military oriented movie? Jody's the one always screwin your lady (or man) while you're gone in the service.
> 
> Trey, as was previously suggested, make sure to choose a job that will be beneficial on the outside, as well. Like my ex-husband, he's a BMET (Bio-Medical Equipment Technician), and on the outside, that's a roughly $200k a year job, depending on the company you work for. My AFSC (MOS in Army terms) was Personnel (I processed PCS/TDY orders, ran weight management program for my unit, worked directly under the Squadron Commander, my main job was Accountability. I was responsible for knowing where everyone in my unit was at all times, over 200 student and permanent pilots, as well as about 15 enlisted members).
> 
> Question... have you taken your ASVAB (Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery) yet? Do you know where your scores show you'll be best suited? You may have limited options as far as job placement depending on those scores.


Hahahaha. I've seen it. Didnt realize myself what you meant either. But, hey if its a GIRL Jody, screwing my lady, I'd be upset. Not TOO upset though. lol.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha, sorry if I offended you, that's not why I meant but they offer a lot of really good programs that are much more relaxed. Some very good froends of mine are in the Air Force so I know how it is.. 

Trey if you are at all the mechanical type, look into being a helicopter or airplane mechanic. Not a hard program and pay excelent on the outside with little outside education needed afterwards. Just make sure you stay out of trouble so you can gain and keep the needed security clearances.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Nooooo... I'm joining for 4 years I know a lot about the army my dad and grandfather served 10 years a piece. My recruiter said it's ok to keep my dog and I know how our living situation will be... I was more so asking about how he will act when I come back, but you guys say I know nothing about the army. Don't know how so if I go to the office twice a week for pre training.... I just won't ask you guys anymore questions. Thanks for the help but the uncalled for comments were unwanted.


Please ask all you want! I tried to answer you when I said as long as your training styles are similar your dog should be ok. Isn't that what you were asking? Sorry if I misunderstood.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Sadly couldn't join the Air Force Because I have a tattoo... My Air Force JROTC teacher tried so had for me, but no waiver could be passed.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, if that's the case (because you have a tattoo), then the regs have definitely changed big time! I saw plenty of guys/gals from the MEPS center on up to in-processing at BMT that had tattoos. I didn't get any of mine til after I joined, and all were covered by uniform (and still can be covered by civilian clothing), so unless it's on your face or hands, I don't understand the problem.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I forgot it was a jody in full metal jacket. I thought "baby boy" and was like "jody would get stomped out for more than 1 reason" lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Coyne1981 said:


> Hahahaha. I've seen it. Didnt realize myself what you meant either. But, hey if its a GIRL Jody, screwing my lady, I'd be upset. Not TOO upset though. lol.


Haha! Now you get it, though, right!? Hell I wouldn't be too upset either if Jody was a lady... long as Jody looks good, lol.



JohnsDaddy said:


> Haha, sorry if I offended you, that's not why I meant but they offer a lot of really good programs that are much more relaxed. Some very good froends of mine are in the Air Force so I know how it is..
> 
> Trey if you are at all the mechanical type, look into being a helicopter or airplane mechanic. Not a hard program and pay excelent on the outside with little outside education needed afterwards. Just make sure you stay out of trouble so you can gain and keep the needed security clearances.


It's all good JD. I was just oke: ya. Yeah, for the most part, it is more relaxed.

Trey, definitely stay out of trouble, because you could lose even the lowest security clearance and that can screw you up big time. You definitely don't wanna be court martialed or discharged under anything other than Honorable. You lose all entitlements and benefits after your service if you're not Honorably (or Medically) Discharged.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Haha! Now you get it, though, right!? Hell I wouldn't be too upset either if Jody was a lady... long as Jody looks good, lol.


Well, YA!! Lmao. Thats a nice little welcome home present!


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, if that's the case (because you have a tattoo), then the regs have definitely changed big time! I saw plenty of guys/gals from the MEPS center on up to in-processing at BMT that had tattoos. I didn't get any of mine til after I joined, and all were covered by uniform (and still can be covered by civilian clothing), so unless it's on your face or hands, I don't understand the problem.


It's on my arm, but one recruiter told me it was zero tolerance... Did he lie to me?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Haha! Now you get it, though, right!? Hell I wouldn't be too upset either if Jody was a lady... long as Jody looks good, lol.
> 
> It's all good JD. I was just oke: ya. Yeah, for the most part, it is more relaxed.
> 
> Trey, definitely stay out of trouble, because you could lose even the lowest security clearance and that can screw you up big time. You definitely don't wanna be court martialed or discharged under anything other than Honorable. You lose all entitlements and benefits after your service if you're not Honorably (or Medically) Discharged.


Yeah I've heard, I try to stay away from trouble and I do a pretty good job I think lol. But I REALLY APPRECIATE EVERYONE SO MUCH WITH ALL THIS INFORMATION YOU GUYS HONESTLY FILED SO GAPS FOR ME.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Idk about the Air Force and regs might have changed but when I got out of the army you could have hand and neck tats


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

^^^^ I thought they just turned a blind eye after you were in and got tatted. But nothing a uniform couldn't cover when joining.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Idk about the Air Force and regs might have changed but when I got out of the army you could have hand and neck tats


since Iraq and Afghanistan they where really letting anybody in no matter where the tattoos are but since the war "ended" there making it strict again nothing higher then the collar bone nothing lower then the forearm


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

At least you did choose an MOS that has a real world application. Unlike my husband who was an Amphibious Assault Crewman... lame sauce.

Also new tattoo regulations are normally nothing that sticks out of your uniform. So nothing below sleeve point or above the collar and I think nothing below your PT shorts technically, but I don't think that one is enforced much lol.

Also are you doing Reserves or Active Duty? If Reserves then you have nothing to worry about, just do your 1 weekend a month and cross the proverbial deployment bridge when you come to it. But if Active Duty, I think, and I stress that I think and am not positive, but I believe you can elect to not live in the Barracks and live off base at your own expense. But you can't do both, so you can't be assigned a room and live off base.

Anywho, this is stuff you should be talking to your recruiter about because he has access to all the documents. Don't let him tell you something without seeing it yourself, this is where most recruitment horror stories happen. They don't verify the information given to them.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep! I agree with BullyGal. Ask your recruiter to see the regs for Dress Code (this will encompass the tattoos, as well hair color, uniform and civies, etc.) Also, there should be a regulation that covers housing/barracks/dormitories etc. I know it's hard to say where you'll be stationed at since you haven't even signed on the dotted line yet, but I would suggest contacting the base (once you know where you'll be stationed) to find out about specifics on housing details ahead of time. Actually, I have a friend who just separated from the Army, so I'll ask him.. he was on base, and then moved off-base. I'll be back with some answers shortly, I hope.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay... here ya go!



> You have to live in barracks unless you are married or you are higher ranking if you are married you have to be in on or off post housing they usually give you 10 days to find a place. Dress code hasn't changed as long as your not showing everything off your fine and about the tattoo thing as of right now im not sure I hear alot of different thing but I think as long as you don't have one on your neck you should be fine


From the source, as best translated into civilian terms (or written in crayon).


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^ I thought they just turned a blind eye after you were in and got tatted. But nothing a uniform couldn't cover when joining.


It depends on your Commander and/or supervisor (if they know about it) after you're in and choose to get tatted. Technically, it's considered destruction of government property. Reason why I kept all mine to where normal clothes would cover them, and I didn't boast, or show them off.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^ I thought they just turned a blind eye after you were in and got tatted. But nothing a uniform couldn't cover when joining.


I didn't have any tats myself, I know a few guys got hemmed up pretty good for getting neck tats but after my Afghanistan tour on 09-10 they changed it up and several guys went and got tats across their hands. But like said before I'm pretty sure they are bein more strict again


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Dynasty said:


> since Iraq and Afghanistan they where really letting anybody in no matter where the tattoos are but since the war "ended" there making it strict again nothing higher then the collar bone nothing lower then the forearm


I think its BS people have to pay to get them removed on their own dime too! but them I heard that it as always a policy and is just now being enforced and figured well they shouldn't have done it to begin with lol


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hmmmm! when I went in it was str8 from highschool...I was 137 soaking wet...basic,then infantry sch..then jumpsch...got to fort bragg was there 3 days and was put on lock down cause we were going to za ear Africa to get some French nuns....I was scared to death...problem was,the dudes that were my leaders were worse than me...well we got a stand down (French went in and got them)....so at that point and time I made my mind up to sign for every combat sch I could.....cause the nxt time that happens I was prepared.....jungle warfare sch,there I met a green beret capt. that just so happened liked dragracing and we hit it off...got me on the fast trac to hell week for the special forces.then sniper sch.,and back to jungle warfare sch as an instructor....nxt thing I knew I was in the middle of the crap in south America...met some real killers,and that's no joke!....my point is

if you're going to join.remember your first obligation is to serve your country..
the guys that were in that plane when we were going to Africa all said the same thing....man I didn't sign for this shit,i came in to get an education and get out.....thank god I didn't have to go with them anywhere....
so if you going to be a truck driver you best learn how to survive combat also...cause you mite be in it balls deep.and I never seen a truck that could out run a ak47......when I got out i's 209 lbs.....(and jtp,i still weigh 213)it just aint in the same places.lol
I tell my sons(the oldest will be a navy seal soon I hope) the army taught me 2 things real well......how to kill folks and how to be a drunk....i'm dam glad I quit being a drunk in 1992.......nuf said.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

welder said:


> hmmmm! when I went in it was str8 from highschool...I was 137 soaking wet...basic,then infantry sch..then jumpsch...got to fort bragg was there 3 days and was put on lock down cause we were going to za ear Africa to get some French nuns....I was scared to death...problem was,the dudes that were my leaders were worse than me...well we got a stand down (French went in and got them)....so at that point and time I made my mind up to sign for every combat sch I could.....cause the nxt time that happens I was prepared.....jungle warfare sch,there I met a green beret capt. that just so happened liked dragracing and we hit it off...got me on the fast trac to hell week for the special forces.then sniper sch.,and back to jungle warfare sch as an instructor....nxt thing I knew I was in the middle of the crap in south America...met some real killers,and that's no joke!....my point is
> 
> if you're going to join.remember your first obligation is to serve your country..
> the guys that were in that plane when we were going to Africa all said the same thing....man I didn't sign for this shit,i came in to get an education and get out.....thank god I didn't have to go with them anywhere....
> ...


 Yeah Welder I agree with ya above , but the fact remains that be able to do calcs and corrections on the fly for an M24 , know det cord usage , claymores , how to break down and reassemble a 60 blindfolded , being able to pick up that Mosin /AK47/SKS/AK74 etc and make it work usefully for you , and in later days toting and utilisng that McMillan or Barrett ( or for that matter the new Cheytacs or .416s , or how to lay on your belly in a ghillie suit pissing where you lay and eating Datrex bars for 72 hours while ya " observe and report".........not much call for it in the civilian world. Along with a thousand other skills learned but never forgotten.

Old habits die hard , to this day you'll never catch me with a half empty canteen and my keys/tags etc will never jingle.

Flip side is that the motherf*****g nightmares will never , EVER leave , and no matter HOW far you go out in the bush and boonies to escape the demons are still coming along for the ride.

De Oppresso Liber , brother..........the pride and blessing that curses you for life and twists your head in knots in the dark cold wee hours of a lonely night.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Cliff notes? I refuse to read all that garbage!
> 
> What is your mos going to be? Because after basic you might get a week tops and you ain't going home bud..
> 
> ...





ThaLadyPit said:


> Okay... here ya go!
> 
> You have to live in barracks unless you are married or you are higher ranking if you are married you have to be in on or off post housing they usually give you 10 days to find a place. Dress code hasn't changed as long as your not showing everything off your fine and about the tattoo thing as of right now im not sure I hear alot of different thing but I think as long as you don't have one on your neck you should be fine
> 
> From the source, as best translated into civilian terms (or written in crayon).


Exactly what I said in my earlier post.


----------



## macrae (Sep 30, 2013)

I have two pits on base here in guam my husband is navy and we don't have any problems with people. Some duty Stations won't allow them only if you live on base. And you have to be a certain rank to live off base I think it might be different in the army. Don't rehome your dog there are always some way to be able to keep your fury friend. The military is a stable lifestyle for some.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnsDaddy said:


> Exactly what I said in my earlier post.


:thumbsup: :cheers: Yes, I know... just wanted to get it through to him.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> :thumbsup: :cheers: Yes, I know... just wanted to get it through to him.


 Let him in on a few other things. Like dealing with the useless bastards at the VA.


----------



## macrae (Sep 30, 2013)

As for how my dogs reacted when I went home after two years they were so excited. Mybgrandmas dog knew exactly who I was and still remembered all the tricks I had taught him including playing dead!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Has anyone actually looked at a BAH Table? There are single and dependent rates all the way from E-1 to O-7. You do not HAVE to be married to live off base. Granted its pretty much a shoe in if you are, but you can apply to live off base if you are a Single E-1.

http://www.defensetravel.dod.mil/site/bah.cfm


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

BullyGal said:


> Has anyone actually looked at a BAH Table? There are single and dependent rates all the way from E-1 to O-7. You do not HAVE to be married to live off base. Granted its pretty much a shoe in if you are, but you can apply to live off base if you are a Single E-1.
> 
> http://www.defensetravel.dod.mil/site/bah.cfm


You can apply all you want, ain't gonna happen though, just how it is, sorry. Married or single e-6 and up or o-1 and up or your gonna be in the barracks... And some commanders even make their single e-6's live in the barracks.. My command did just that...


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I knew plenty of single Marines who lived off base.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OldDog said:


> Let him in on a few other things. Like dealing with the useless bastards at the VA.


Yeah, tell me about it. It took 4 years to be let in to the VA here in the town I live in... prior to that, I had to drive 60+ miles one way, and only got per diem if it was SC (service connected). I didn't know that until my last trip up there for an eye exam, where they wouldn't pay me, and me and the guy went round and round about my money, and he showed me the regs and said he *could* put in an order to have that money garnished from my VA Benefits, but he would be nice and just explain to me why I shouldn't receive it and not say anything about the times I had received it and wasn't supposed to. 4 freaking years!:hammer:

Then, I finally get transferred to the one here, and they change my PCP after the first visit, and bill me for the prenatal vitamins that I didn't request, or receive! Yep, that's just the start of it.



JohnsDaddy said:


> You can apply all you want, ain't gonna happen though, just how it is, sorry. Married or single e-6 and up or o-1 and up or your gonna be in the barracks... And some commanders even make their single e-6's live in the barracks.. My command did just that...


Yep, where I was stationed, if you were single and E-6 or below, you lived in the dorms. Hell, even if you were married (if your spouse wasn't at the base with you) then you lived in the dorms. Married with spouse there with you, got you base housing, and single moms got housing. You could only live off base if you were above E-6, or married and no housing available on base. We were a pilot training base, so there were no dorms for the pilots, they got special treatment and got to live off base, but it was specially contracted out and operated by military personnel.



BullyGal said:


> I knew plenty of single Marines who lived off base.


Every branch of service is different, that's the thing.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Yeah Welder I agree with ya above , but the fact remains that be able to do calcs and corrections on the fly for an M24 , know det cord usage , claymores , how to break down and reassemble a 60 blindfolded , being able to pick up that Mosin /AK47/SKS/AK74 etc and make it work usefully for you , and in later days toting and utilisng that McMillan or Barrett ( or for that matter the new Cheytacs or .416s , or how to lay on your belly in a ghillie suit pissing where you lay and eating Datrex bars for 72 hours while ya " observe and report".........not much call for it in the civilian world. Along with a thousand other skills learned but never forgotten.
> 
> Old habits die hard , to this day you'll never catch me with a half empty canteen and my keys/tags etc will never jingle.
> 
> ...


olddog,are you what I think you are???? COINCHECK!!!...YOU'LL KNO WHAT I MEAN....NOT DISSIN JUST ASKING....AND HAVE YOU GOT A COPY OF THE SPECIAL FORCES PRAYER??? I SAY IT TO THIS DAY...IT'S MY MOTAVATION ......AND LISTEN TO THE BALLAD EVERYDAY!!!!.
AND HOW MANY TIMES DID THE GUYS COME UP BEHIND YOU AT WORK BEFORE THEY FIGGERED THEY BEST COME FROM THE FRONT.......
IT TOOK WHERE I WORK NOW TWICE.....1 WAS ELBOW TO THE NOSE THE OTHER WAS A HEEL TO THE KNEE...WHILE I WAS UNDER THE WELDIN HOOD HAHAHAHA. NOW THE PLANT MANAGER TEXT ME WHEN HE'S WALKING TOWARDS ME HAHAHAHA.AND THE VIBRATION MAKES ME JUMP..I SHIT YOU NOT!

SORRY FOR THE ASSJACKING OF YA THREAD DUDE.....GO INTO THE PSHYIC FIELD....HELLFIRE YA ALREADY GT 2 CUSTOMERS WHEN YA GIT OUT!!!


----------

